# MLCS (Katana) Lock Miter Joint Router Bit (w/Addendum)



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

"set up" with good instructions . +1


----------



## RUINTUIT (Jan 2, 2009)

Definitely a good review since it's chock full of review information. I bought one of the larger versions over 10 years ago, thinking I'd use it a lot. Not the same brand. Still sits in its case in pristine condition. Never had the time or inclination to set it up for a project. I also bought it off Ebay.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

> Definitely a good review since it s chock full of review information. I bought one of the larger versions over 10 years ago, thinking I d use it a lot. Not the same brand. Still sits in its case in pristine condition. Never had the time or inclination to set it up for a project. I also bought it off Ebay.
> 
> - Scott Oldre


I only hope I use it more than the raised panel 3 bit kit I bought 2 years ago and only made one door with it.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

*Addendum….*

Since I got such great results with the spacer block it occurred to me that if I used a height gauge and simply adjusted the bit height and fence position by the difference from the height of the 3/4" spacer block to the height of whatever stock I was using I should be able get the same results using any thickness of stock between 1/2 and 3/4".

I did and it worked just as well. If your bit did not come with a spacer block you can use the height of a piece using whatever settings got you exact results.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Good review thanks


----------



## NormG (Mar 5, 2010)

Interesting joints in contrasting woods, looks to be very handy product


----------



## Bill_Steele (Aug 29, 2013)

Great review and great job finding a deal on this expensive router bit! I love this router bit-I have the smaller (Jr.) size as well as the full-size one. I bought the master jig and can attest to how much easier it is (as opposed to using nothing) to setup the bit with that aid.

Another way to improve the quality of the cut with this bit is to have zero clearance between the bit and the fence. I used double sided tape and attached sacrificial pieces of 1/4" MDF to the face of my router fence. this way I could close those sliding fences into the bit while it was spinning and have no space around the bit.


----------



## TheSawDustWhisperer (Jan 25, 2018)

I was looking for reviews on MLCS Katana bits on line and came across yours. Good job!
I can't even see the joint it's so tight.


----------

